# Can you help me find "Stigmata" by Giovanni Pergolesi?



## vslavov (Jan 13, 2012)

Hello, I can't seem to find it anywhere - youtube, grooveshark or any place I can think of. Can you help me?
Greetings from Bulgaria!

PS: I appologise if I didn't post in the right section.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Some research revealed no Pergolesi work with the title Stigmata. I am thinking that it may be a portion of a larger work but have not way of knowing for sure. Hopefully smeone else can be more helpful.


----------



## vslavov (Jan 13, 2012)

GoneBaroque said:


> Some research revealed no Pergolesi work with the title Stigmata. I am thinking that it may be a portion of a larger work but have not way of knowing for sure. Hopefully smeone else can be more helpful.


I thought the same when I saw the poor results Google gave me. The name might actually be "stigma" instead of "stigmata".

I forgot to add I got the name Iain Roberton. I am particularly searching for his remix of the piece.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Try 'Pergolesi Stabat Mater'


----------



## vslavov (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks, but I've heard stabat mater, it's not it.

PS: I may be able to upload a short part of the piece I am looking for. It's from a TV commercial and I've asked the company to upload it. Hope that will help a lot.


----------

